
‘If you want people to do something, make it easy’ - DoreenMichele
https://www.ft.com/content/a317c302-aa2b-11e9-984c-fac8325aaa04
======
Scoundreller
Aka: “make it easy to do the right thing, make it hard to do the wrong thing”.

Health care software doesn’t do this concept very well. And I find it hard to
get the vendor to make changes when their dev team is in a place where...
personal protective equipment and/or safety isn’t really in their culture (and
10+ year shorter life expectancy).

------
karmakaze
Well, a paywall that wasn't easy

~~~
karmakaze
Let me rephrase as per[0], anyone have a source where I can read this?

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

